

Ask HN: How to deal with competitors? - Sir_Cmpwn

There is another service in our space. We thought the way to compete was to be better than they are. However, we have gone far above and beyond that - our offering is so much better than theirs that any informed user choosing our competetion would be absurd, and still users swear by the competing service, and it grows more popular each day.<p>What should we do?
======
penguinlinux
Your competitor is doing something else. Better advertising, better customer
support, better prices, find out what is it that these customers like.
Remember your customers are not only buying a service but a relationship with
you.

Any links to your company and your competitor, so that we can compare you two

------
johnrob
Ask users of your competitor's product why they prefer it.

------
kris-jagasia
assume you are already aggressively targeting their users? (Facebook ads
targeting can be very helpful for this purpose)

